# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Votre plus belle boulette? Le truc  pas faire que vous avez fait au cours de votre carrire?

## grunt2000

Bonsoir!

a doit faire vingt ans que je turbine dans le mtier. Et quelque-fois, quand je me retourne en arrire et que j'examine le travail accompli, il m'arrive de me retourner de nouveau vers l'avant effray de ce que j'ai pu commettre.

Si... Si...

On a tous une gaufre, une catastrophe  confesser. La manipulation vraiment pas avise. Le truc qu'il ne fallait pas surtout pas faire et que l'on a fait. 
On ira peut tre pas en parler au prochain recruteur! Mais entre-nous...

Laissez-moi dbuter:

J'avais 22 ans, un et demi d'exprience au mieux, et j'tais encore fru d'informatique systme. Je travaillais pourtant sur IBM AS/400.

Un jour, j'tais seul au travail ( cet ge-l, les employeurs n'ont aucun scrupule  vous faire ressentir la ncessit de faire des heures supplmentaires, et vous, tout jeune, n'avez aucun doute sur le bien fond de leur demande. Et que rien ne soit rmunr, bien-sr. Puisque "_Vous tes en retard sur ce qu'il y a  faire._"), j'avais quelques sources  modifier d'un logiciel que ma socit avait douteusement repris d'une autre qui avait fait faillite. Et ces sources ne pouvaient pas fonctionner avec l'OS de l'IBM AS/400 que j'employais.
Alors moi, voyant les cartouches de la version suivante de l'OS accessible, je les pris et je dbutais nuitamment la migration de l'OS vers sa nouvelle version.

Tout s'est bien pass. L'AS/400 redmarra avec le nouveau systme et tout fut en ordre.
Mais quel savon je pris le lendemain! 
Changer de ma propre initiative le systme d'exploitation de l'ordinateur central de la boite n'tait effectivement pas, avec le recul, la chose la plus avise  faire.

Grunt.

----------


## Alvaten

La pire qui m'est arrive, en stage  15-16 ans. 
Ordre de sortir la vieille imprimante du patron. Je dbranche la prise, oups c'etait la prise de son PC (il bossait dessus a ce moment)  ::aie::

----------


## pinocchio

Bonjour,
1 semaine par mois, les utilisateurs (contrleur de gestion) saisissaient l'ensemble de donnes.
Au milieu de la semaine, comme chaque semaine, des volutions  faire de toute urgence et non demande durant les 3 autres semaines. L'une d'elles pour tre sr qu'elle fonctionne demandait  ce que je vide le cube pour le ralimenter avec des donnes rcentes.
Je vide le cube. Oups, je suis sur le mauvais serveur, celui-ci est celui de prod.
Il tait 9h45, j'ai d remettre les donnes de la veille au soir avec 2h de perte de donnes.
Vu que les alimentations s'effectuaient via des classeurs que je leur fournissais, a n'a pas trop mouch surtout qu'encore une fois, c'tait une fleur qu'on leur faisait en effectuant une modif de dernire minute.
Petit hic ... Mon collgua avait fais la mme le mois prcdent mais vers 17h  ::aie:: 
Il nous a t demand de sparer les accs aux cubes (prod, recette, dv, ...) afin de ne plus reproduire cette erreur.
Nous avons supprim toutes les donnes du cube 2 fois en 4ans. Pas de chance, c'tait 2 fois d'affile.

La solution de la sparation a t abandonn car cela nous imposait des procesus de mise  jour bien plus longue car par batch, rules, ... et nous imposait des fermetures d'accs aux utilisateurs et ce n'tait pas souhait.

----------


## Lady

Ah les serveurs ... je pense que c'est super casse gu**le ces petites btes.

il y a 2 ou 3 ans j'tais la prpose  la maintenance d'un petit logiciel pour faire de l'import initial de donnes de fichiers excel  vers une base Oracle.

Je fais une modif dans l'import, donc pour test mon import initial je clic joyeusement sur vider la base. Sauf que dans la ligne adresse IP bah c'tait pas ma base de test .... Oups ....  ::aie:: 

Bon dans mon malheur c'tait la base d'un de mes collgues qui n'a juste pas compris pourquoi tout a coup son test c'est lamentablement plant ... (j'ai quand mme rechercher quel base j'avais bien pu vid et me suis confondue d'excuses....) ::oops:: 

Celle l je pense que je ne la referais plus. Toujours , toujours vrifier !! (toujours .... toujours .... *obsession*)

----------


## khayyam90

Je crois que nous avons tous ce genre d'expriences ....
Le jour o j'ai vid par erreur l'une des principales tables de la base de donnes de Developpez.com, je ne faisais pas le fier. Le site n'affichait plus rien, toutes les pages d'index taient vides et manque de bol nous n'avions pas de sauvegarde rcente. 
Il a fallu recrer toutes les donnes manquantes  partir d'historiques divers. J'ai pass une soire horrible et depuis je fais vraiment plus attention quand je vide une table, je vrifie toujours  deux fois de quelle table et de quelle base il s'agit.

----------


## BenoitM

Humm avoir mal remis une barrette mmoire sur un serveur et le rallumer... Tiens de la fumer  ::oops:: , Chef ? Le pc il va plus. Euh non je ne sais pas pourquoi  ::whistle2:: 

Sinon avoir supprimer un rpertoire d'un serveur  la place de mon rpertoire locale. Heureusement il y avait un systme de backup  ::hola::  mais je me suis fait une grosse frayeur

----------


## tigunn

Faire une prsentation client de son logiciel avec un jeu de test de mon cru. Les utilisateurs taient Marcel Pagnol, Jean Valjean, Ren Cotti, et le chaperon rouge, le loup dbile  ::?: 
Une chance, j'tais de bonne humeur; cela aurait put tre pire.

Ecraser une version avec sa prcdente dans subversion.

----------


## tatayo

Pour l'instant, ma plus belle boulette est celle-ci:
J'ajoute un trigger sur une table, pour mettre  jour la date de modification de l'enregistrement. Donc dans le trigger, je mets une requte update... sans la clause where... ::aie:: 
Rsultat, au premier update, le moteur a tent de mettre  jour en cascade tous les enregistrements... et pan la base ! Heureusement c'tait la base de test.

Une autre, mais d'un collgue: c'est un grand classique. Pour vider des logs, au lieu de taper rm -rf ./*, il a tap... rm -rf . /*, et ce sur le serveur Web de production, et en tant que root ! Adieu veau, vache, site web et serveur...

Tatayo.

----------


## Katyucha

En administration systme, on dit qu'il y a deux types dadministrateurs : Ceux qui ont dj reboot le mauvais serveur et ceux qui vont le faire.... 

Je suis vite pass  la premire catgorie.


Une autre :
Mise  jour systme (Sun Recommended) d'un serveur pour mon projet .... 3 jours de mes vacances. Mis  jour Failed, serveur crash..

Bon, j'ai 3 jours pour refaire 1 mois de travail.

----------


## djibril

Le pire pour moi sur un serveur de fichiers Linux en production. 

```
rm -rf /etc
```

 ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## leminipouce

Dans la srie de rm -rf j'ai fait assez fort aussi.

J'avais un script de dzippage d'une archive. Je devais faire quelques contrles sur le contenu du zip avant de le mettre en place.
Donc je dzipp dans un rpertoire nomm ${TMP}, je faisais mon bouzin avant de le copier vers un rpertoire ${DATA} et bien sur de vider soigneusement mon rpertoire par un rm -rf ${TMP}/*

C'est beaucoup moins fun quand ${TMP} n'est pas renseign...

Heureusement j'tais pas root, mais j'avais quand mme les droits sur tous les rpertoires de travail de mes collgues.... Et toutes leurs instances de serveurs de tests qui sont tombes une  une...  ::aie:: 

Depuis j'ai appris  vrifier le contenu de mes variables avant de les utiliser  ::oops::

----------


## Sankasssss

Dans un systme d'impression de courrier de l'administration, on me demande de rajouter un type de courrier, je code tout, pour les tests je dsactive l'enregistrement dans la BD afin de pouvoir r-imprimer toujours le mme jeux de test, dans la prcipitation j'oublie de le ractiver et le fait passer en production comme ca, ou bout d'une semaine on me demande si c'est normal que l'on aie autant de courrier par jour...
Le programme n'enregistrant pas qu'il imprimait le courrier, il le r-imprimait donc chaque jour avec les nouveaux courriers du jours, certain client on reus 5 fois le mme courrier  ::calim2::

----------


## javamine

// Mode recruteur : ON
ToDo : tenir une liste actualise des pseudos sur ce sujet, et toujours s'y rfrer avant un recrutement 
// Mode recruteur : OFF

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Katyucha

> // Mode recruteur : ON
> ToDo : tenir une liste actualise des pseudos sur ce sujet, et toujours s'y rfrer avant un recrutement 
> // Mode recruteur : OFF


Prend plutot la liste des personnes qui n'ont pas crit de boulettes... Une boulette faite est une boulette qu'on ne refait pas.

(sauf pour mon collegue qui a 1 an d'intervalle a fait la mme ... l'adresse IP de la gateway attribue  un serveur...  ::D: )

----------


## Rayek

> Pour l'instant, ma plus belle boulette est celle-ci:
> J'ajoute un trigger sur une table, pour mettre  jour la date de modification de l'enregistrement. Donc dans le trigger, je mets une requte update... sans la clause where...
> Rsultat, au premier update, le moteur a tent de mettre  jour en cascade tous les enregistrements... et pan la base ! Heureusement c'tait la base de test.
> 
> Une autre, mais d'un collgue: c'est un grand classique. Pour vider des logs, au lieu de taper rm -rf ./*, il a tap... rm -rf . /*, et ce sur le serveur Web de production, et en tant que root ! Adieu veau, vache, site web et serveur...
> 
> Tatayo.


Idem pour le Update sans Where sauf que moi c'tait sur la base en prod  ::aie:: 
Mais bon j'ai tout rcup en 2h , Maniac des logs en tout genre j'ai juste eu besoin de faire un prog qui les lisaient et qui remettait tout en place  ::oops::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Une boulette sur un Outlook express. Le responsable commercial de la boite, et aussi DG  ::aie:: , me demande de mettre ses mails dans un dossier facilement accessible pour raliser des copies. Je lui dit ok, rcupre son pc portable, je cr le nouveau dossier, et dplace tous les fichiers de OE vers le nouveau dossier (pour quoi un dplacement ? Par manque de place sur le DD). Le dplacement termin, j'ouvre OE (vide) et lui indique le nouveau dossier de stockage  ::ccool::  !
Sauf que ce *@$&@* de OE dtruit le contenu du nouveau dossier et recre sa base vide !  ::aie:: 
Comme demand, je quitte OE et le relance, et l ... dossier vide !  :8O: 

On est reparti sur la dernire sauvegarde... de la semaine prcdente ! ::calim2::

----------


## el_slapper

Prparation d'une chaine  passage unique exceptionellement monstrueuse(dossier suivi par le ministre en personne, avec plein de commentaires dans les mdias, j'en dis pas plus pour ne pas me griller). On doit passer avant 18h00 dernier dlai, sinon, un jour de retard(impact mdia et ministre). On est les derniers de la chaine, et notre chaine passe en 1 heure.

A 16h00, on reoit le fichier. A 16h01, on plante. A 16h15, je me rends compte que mon composant est "livr", mais pas "install". On a frl la catastrophe. Ce qui nous a sauv, c'est que le directeur de projet connaissait par leur prnom les gens de l'exploitation. Mais a aurait, vraiment, pu faire de gros dgats. Jamais reboss sur des sujets aussi sensibles(mais c'est marrant, a fait des souvenirs.....quand a se termine bien).

En gnral, les erreurs de livraison, c'est ma hantise.

----------


## pioule

Un jour on m'a demand une extraction de table sous excel avec une mise en forme bien gonflante  faire.
Ca me gonfle d'avance, je fais ma requte, j'extrais le rsultat en csv dans un fichier mescouilles.csv (manie rcurrente que j'ai d'appeler les fichiers d'un truc qui me gonfle)
Je l'ouvre dans excel, je remets en forme, c'est beau et a a l'air bon, j'enregistre dans mescouilles.xls
Je renomme le fichier avant de l'envoyer par mail (quand mme), avec en copie ma responsable de service et sa responsable de service.
15 minutes aprs, coup de tlphone, "super boulot c'est exactement ce que je voulais, par contre tu as vu ce qui est marqu dans ton onglet ?".......... Apparement (je dois pas assez utiliser excel pour le savoir) quand on enregistre un csv en xls, l'onglet du classeur prend le nom du fichier csv........  ::ave:: 
Les responsables en copie ont pas d ouvrir le fichier...

----------


## randriano

> La pire qui m'est arrive, en stage  15-16 ans. 
> Ordre de sortir la vieille imprimante du patron. Je dbranche la prise, oups c'etait la prise de son PC (il bossait dessus a ce moment)


J'ai eu une boulette similaire durant mon stage, j'avais 19 ans et c'tait encore pire.

Dans une salle avec 15 employs, un informaticien de la bote m'a demand de dbrancher la grosse prise noire or il y en avait 2: oops, j'ai dbranch la prise principale, les machines de toute la salle se sont teintes, tout le monde rle et moi je me tape la honte!!

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Dans la srie de rm -rf j'ai fait assez fort aussi.
> 
> J'avais un script de dzippage d'une archive. Je devais faire quelques contrles sur le contenu du zip avant de le mettre en place.
> Donc je dzipp dans un rpertoire nomm ${TMP}, je faisais mon bouzin avant de le copier vers un rpertoire ${DATA} et bien sur de vider soigneusement mon rpertoire par un rm -rf ${TMP}/*
> 
> C'est beaucoup moins fun quand ${TMP} n'est pas renseign...
> 
> Heureusement j'tais pas root, mais j'avais quand mme les droits sur tous les rpertoires de travail de mes collgues.... Et toutes leurs instances de serveurs de tests qui sont tombes une  une... 
> 
> Depuis j'ai appris  vrifier le contenu de mes variables avant de les utiliser


Presque pareil : en root, sur un serveur de prod : chown mouser:mongroupe $mavariable/ 
ben aprs plus rien dans les bases de donnes (MySQL ne retrouvait plus ses fichiers) et pleins d'autres programmes avaient des comportements bizarres....
Du coup on reste au boulot jusqu' minuit (heureusement c'est arriv en fin de journe les clients ne l'ont pas vu) et on migre tout vers un autre serveur pour pouvoir rinstaller celui-ci...

----------


## pmithrandir

moi ct un outil de publication sur facebook.

J'ai corrig un bug, pas de pb pour les tests, ni pour qa...

Mais pour la mise en prod, on a eu la bonne surprise de voir qu'un post vieux de 6 mois avait t publi...

Une grande compagnie de bire a donc souhaiter en plein mois de juillet une joyeuse saint patrick a ses fan...

----------


## Invit

Dans les annes 2000, j'investiguais un problme de routage dans le rseau de UUNET.
Oui, je me souviens encore de cette AS701  ::mouarf:: 

Je dcide alors de faire un gentil petit changement sur un "core router BGP".
Et effectivement, a avait l'air de fixer le problme.
Enfin, pendant une petite heure, le temps de faire un aller-retour chez moi  ::mouarf:: 

Ce qui est marrant avec BGP sur des grosses architectures, c'est que parfois les conneries mettent un peu de temps pour se propager  ::aie:: 
Et a fait aussi penser aux thories du chaos, vous savez, le papillon qui bat des ailes et qui provoque un tsunami  l'autre bout du monde  ::mouarf:: 

Comment diable ai-je pu niqu une des pines dorsales historiques de l'Internet avec simplement cette f***ing commande 'no network x.x.x.x' ?  ::mouarf:: 

Pour ma dcharge, le gentil changement tait bas sur une doc obsolte fournie par le client  ::?: 

Et pour la gloire, a avait quand mme fait l'objet d'un tout tout petit article sur USA Today  ::mrgreen:: 


Steph

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

Ma pire boulette ?

Optimiser une petite ligne de code (un simple IF avec 3-4 conditions) , recompiler le programme, le mettre en production, attendre que la chaine trimestrielle tourne (3 jours de traitement) et les chiffres sortent. Appel de l'utilisateur qui te dis : c'est marrant je n'ai pas les bons chiffres. Vous avez touch  quelque chose ? VDM

 ::cry::

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

deuximes pire boulette : 
objectif prendre les donnes de prod pour les mettre en recette. sur une base Oracle de 700Go 
1- select * de la prod
2- truncate table en recette
3- insert en recette

arriv  l'tape 2 je me rends compte que j'ai invers recette et prod. Inconvnient majeur du truncate :  va vite mais on ne revient pas en arrire. Grand moment de solitude  ::aie:: .

Depuis j'ai arrt l'informatique  ::ccool::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> deuximes pire boulette : 
> objectif prendre les donnes de prod pour les mettre en recette. sur une base Oracle de 700Go 
> 1- select * de la prod
> 2- truncate table en recette
> 3- insert en recette
> 
> arriv  l'tape 2 je me rends compte que j'ai invers recette et prod. Inconvnient majeur du truncate :  va vite mais on ne revient pas en arrire. Grand moment de solitude .
> 
> Depuis j'ai arrt l'informatique


Ce qui est plus inquitant c'est que d'une part tu ais eu le droit de faire un truncate en prod et d'autre part que que personne ne t'ai indiqu que ce n'est pas vraiment la meilleur faon de procder pour import/export de 700Go...

----------


## mordrhim

Il y a de a 5 ans.
Je travaillais pour un groupe laitier et devais mettre en place une srie de programmes ayant pour but grer les flux logistiques informatiss.
Le projet ayant dur plus de 4 mois, les sources ont volu par version.
Lors de la cration du pack de mise en production, une version antrieur, bien sr buggue, a,par ma faute et  l'poque un manque d'exprience, remplac la dernire version, valide.
Mise en production, un vendredi (Ce qui dcidera de mon accord inconditionnel du "Pas de mise en production le vendredi").
Le programme  plant, courant du samedi, bloquant la production de plus de 25 laiteries.


Une d'un collgue :
Tester les onduleur un vendredi soir 1h avant ses vacances pour tre sur de ne pas tre ennuy pendant celle-ci. Il a finit le lendemain a 01h00 car l'onduleur  lch en 2 minutes. Serveur grant la production de deux usines crach .. la bascule sur les serveurs de backup n'a mme pas eu le temps de passer correctement.

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

> Ce qui est plus inquitant c'est que d'une part tu ais eu le droit de faire un truncate en prod et d'autre part que que personne ne t'ai indiqu que ce n'est pas vraiment la meilleur faon de procder pour import/export de 700Go...


la base faisait 700Go  ::):  pas la table et c'tait en 7.4.3 le bon vieux temps  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Ben moi j'ai russi  mettre en production un programme (pourtant valid par toutes les sries de tests) de paiement des rentes  nos assurs. 
Rsultat du lundi aprs-midi, le comptable qui m'appelle en me disant que sur les 16000 paiements envoys, il y en avait 800 environ de refus par les banques.
Je corrige  la main et les renvoie(il y avait un dcalage sur les communications)...
Le lendemain encore 400 de refus, l je me dis que j'ai bientt droit au 15000 restant  refaire et je commence vraiment  avoir des sueurs froides, recorriger encore  la main les critures et surtout en pensant aux personnes qui attendent impatiemment le paiement de leur rente... ::sm:: 
Donc finalement le lendemain, y en avait plus qu'une quarantaine, j'avais quand mme un doute mais finalement mon calvaire tait termin ::hola::  (la majorit des banques s'tait rendu compte de l'erreur et avait quand mme accept la transaction)...

----------


## Glutinus

Chez un diteur, je travaille sur l'volution pour deux clients diffrents. A l'poque (et peut-tre encore maintenant) on n'avait pas de gestion de conf, c'tait fait  l'arrache sur des rpertoires en rseau, sans aucune norme, qualit, scurit, etc.

J'envoie un mail au commercial d'un des clients A pour lui indiquer les rpertoires avec mes volutions.

J'envoie un mail aux ASP pour qu'ils installent pour le client B, en leur copiant collant le second rpertoire... sauf que la copie foire ; les voil qu'ils installent toute l'application pour le client A, qui du coup fait tout un fatras. C'tait bien rigolo ensuite de refaire les structures de la BDD...

----------


## gretch

en voulant branch un poste de test sur le rseau, je branche le cable rj45 sur le poste... rien, je longe le cable et le voit disparaitre dans un mandre de cables de 20 metres qui se melange sous le bureau et finissent dans le switch ( les bureau info...) je tombe sur un cable non branch au switch et suppose que c'est l'autre extremit de mon cable, du coup je le branche.

l en fait je venais de branch en boucle un cable RJ45 sur un switch.
puis mon stagiaire me dit qu'il n'a plus de rseau, puis le telephone sonne... encore et encore ! le temps que je comprenne j'avais mis HS toute mon infra pour au moins 20 min !!!  ::oops::

----------


## Invit

> puis le telephone sonne... encore et encore ! le temps que je comprenne j'avais mis HS toute mon infra pour au moins 20 min !!!


Coup de chance qu'ils taient pas en ToIP, la mauvaise nouvelle aurait mis encore plus de temps  se propager  ::mouarf:: 

Steph

----------


## grunt2000

Ah oui, vous connaissez srement...
Il faut modifier une table en production, l'alimenter et la lier aux autres d'une manire qui oblige  dsactiver les triggers et les contraintes le temps que l'on fasse la manip'.
Et, est-ce que j'ai vraiment besoin de vous raconter la fin? On part en oubliant de les ractiver.

Et tout se passe bien... 
... jusqu' ce qu'on s'aperoive qu' certain endroits il y a des enregistrements porteurs d'un mauvais statut ou quelque-chose comme a. On comprend que les triggers manquent  l'appel. Et les contraintes aussi, se rappelle t-on alors.

Alors, on fait le rtablissement sous les questions acerbes de l'administrateur.
- _Tu crois que a va marcher, qu'il [Oracle] va accepter de les ractiver?_ 
demande t-il, lorsque l'on se prpare, inquiet,  rclamer que les contraintes se r-appliquent.
- _Ben, euh.... J'espre!_

- _Tu sais combien il y aurait du y avoir d'enregistrements avec des statuts diffrents de ceux que l'on a? Tu sais lesquels?_
questionne t-il, en appuyant bien sur le fait que r-enclencher les triggers est insuffisant et prenant plaisir  tre inquisiteur.
- _Ben, euh... J'sais pas!_

----------


## Swiss_GaGGy

Pas une boulette  moi, mais quand mme une belle.

il y a 2 ou 3 ans, un client ( Admin Systme ) me tlphone catastroph en m'indiquant que sa BDD (SQL Server 2005) ne fonctionnait plus: Grosse catastrophe: Production stoppe, centaine de milliers d'euros de pertes, etc....

Bref le gars tait un poil sur les dents.

Je lui demande s'il saurait ce qui aurait pu se passer et sa rponse m'a fait tomber de ma chaise:

"Ben y avais plus de place sur le HDD ( Drive contenant les MDF en l'occurence ) alors j'ai stopp les services SQL et j'ai zipp les fichiers prsents.
Quand j'ai voulu redmarrer les services a marchait plus"

Au passage, a a prit un peu de temps vu que la totalit des bases reprsentait  peu prs 4 To ( La plus grosse base devait faire environ 1.5 To ) et qu'ils avaient pas de Backup rcents...
Du coup dcompression des fichiers etc...

Bien entendu, cela s'est pass un vendredi soir vers 18h00 alors que je devais partir en congs  ::calim2::

----------


## Alain Dionne

J'en ai fait une pas mal aussi,  l'poque je travaillais pour un grand oprateur mobile, et je devais dployer des nouveaux tarifs sur ses diffrentes gammes. Sauf que j'ai vid les tarifs d'une gamme en oubliant de re-remplir la table aprs. Rsultat, des dizaines de milliers d'appels n'ont pas abouti, pendant 1h (le temps que je me rende compte de ma bourde), tous les abonns de cette gamme se voyant refuser leurs appels. Heureusement, c'tait  minuit, et non en pleine journe.

----------


## Gecko

Il y a quelques semaines j'ai enfin fait ZE boulette  poster ici  ::aie:: 

Un petit chown -R www-data:www-data / au lieu de chown -R www-data:www-data ./

Le serveur a pas aim se retrouver sous le joug d'apache  ::mouarf::

----------


## grunt2000

Ha! Si ce post peut inviter des informaticiens  exprimenter de nouvelles btises, j'en suis trs honor!

_(edit: ne surtout pas prendre ce message au pied de la lettre)._

----------


## DrWho78

1er jour de travail = 1er caf = clavier foutu = toutes mes notes manuscrites foutues = meilleure 1er impression auprs des collgues  ::ccool::

----------


## Bousk

Pour ma part je fais dans le classique
- commit vendredi aprs-midi avant de partir en week-end, tout bien test, tout fonctionnel
- retour lundi matin "mais wtf mes modifs ont disparu ?!?"
arrive du lead prog
- j'ai du revenir en arrire sur tes modifs, a entrait en conflit avec le travail que j'avais en cours et que j'ai fini samedi

et on recommence les modifs^^

----------


## Sunchaser

Ah tiens, j'en ai une bonne.
Enfin, pas tout a fait, disons que c'est pass a une seconde, j'ai juste eu le temps de cliquer sur "Cancel" alors que le mail tait en train de partir.
J'essaie de mettre un peu le cadre, le contexte:
. Je sors de qq semaines de boulot acharn, des journes qui s'tirent jusqu la nuit bien des fois, je dis pleins de conneries sur la Taverne afin de ne pas exploser (enfin ca, vous connaissez), et un beau vendredi j'ai un truc tout beau tout propre avec toutes les donnes qui sortent parfaitement. Cool. La cliente attends impatiemment le truc le Lundi, pour qqchose d'important pour elle le Mercredi.
. Le lendemain, la sauvegarde tourne ... crash complet des serveurs, dfections en srie, tous les scnarios imagins par mon boss plombent ou presque ... il nous reste tout de mme un scnario qui a tenu. Il nous reste une sauvegarde, mais j'ai perdu mes derniers dev, et il nous faudra une semaine pour tout remettre en place.
. Je passe ensuite 3 jours a nouveau a fonds sur le projet, avec des mails de la gentille dame qui me fait comprendre qu'elle est impatiente - mme si elle compati a nos malheurs - d'avoir le truc et ses donnes, etc ...
. A nouveau un vendredi je crois, je suis prt, c'est mme mieux qu'avant.
P.tain ! Mon sang ne fait qu'un tour. J'attrape un mail, je m'empresse  d'crire a la personne et lui balance un extrait du truc en pice jointe, avec tous pleins de belles donnes dedans.
Je regarde la barre de dfilement qui commence  a progresser doucement - une pice jointe un peu lourde peut tre, m'enfin bon, je suis content - quand tout a coup ...  horreur ! 
Je me suis gaufr de destinataire ! La gentille a un nom similaire au prnom d'une autre responsable d'une autre boite (elles sont pas franaise), et vissez-versa pour le prnom (le prnom de l'autre est similaire au nom de la premire), etc ... 
Je peux remercier tous les anges qui veillent, j'ai eu le temps d'annuler l'envoie de ce mail.
En une seconde d'inattention, de prcipitation inutile, j'ai failli foutre tout en l'air; mon taf, celui de mon boss, de ceux qui bossent avec nous, etc ... Des donnes comme a, les parpiller, a ne pardonne pas.
Rien que d'y penser, j'ai froid dans le dos.
Cette boulette la, je n'aurais pu la faire qu'une fois dans ma vie.
Je prfre tre pass a ct.

----------


## Mat.M

bonjour ouuhhh que j'ai honte  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Hou la boulette magistrale sur un dossier en exploitation  ::aie:: 
Je bosse sur un ERP , dans une boucle 


```

```

donc a boucle indfiniment et a fait planter...et le client n'est pas content..

Sinon j'ai commenc il y a 20ans  apprendre  programmer sur ZX81 puis compatible PC en BASIC, Pascal, C,C++,C#....POO  ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

Quelques unes que j'ai vues passer  mon boulot (mais j'avoue, pas de mon fait)

-> intervention chez un chef, problme avec thunderbird, mise  jour. Avant mise  jour, vider le trash qui avait accumul  5 ans d'emails effac et compactage des boites mail. Aprs intervention: "ben ils sont o tous mes mails archivs?" -> Ce gars utilisait la poubelle pour l'archivage parce que "on peux dplacer l'email en appuyant juste sur une touche du clavier"  :8O: 

-> intervention  distance, disque presque plein, dplacement de logs vers une autre machine. Oups, j'ai dplac les datas, bon ben je les ramne. Oups, l'application refuse ces datas puisqu'elles ont disparu. 2 jours pour remettre en place un outils critique  ::mouarf:: 

Une plus gentille

-> Appel d'offre, livraison d'un nouveau calculateur. Le soumissionnaire viens prendre les dimensions des portes / ascenseurs: "ok, a passera". Le livreur arrive avec l'animal, regarde l'ascenseur et dit 
- "ca passe pas, faut faire venir un lvateur"
- Pas notre problme, vous devez livrer dans la salle des serveurs, point! Appelez votre lvateur si vous voulez.
Je vous passe le bordel, on viens  mon bureau (face au balcon) en me disant d'vacuer et d'arrter mon travail, pour faire passer le serveur par l, je vous l'lvateur arriver, se positionner, je taille la papotte avec mes collgue et puis l "ding" et je  vois le serveur arriver par l'ascenseur, pouss par le gars de l'lvateur qui me regarde et dit
- 5 ans d'exprience et dmnagement, je peux te dire au premier coup d'oeil ce qui passe et ce qui ne passe pas.
Un livreur a du expliquer  son patron pourquoi il a fait venir un plateau  300 et a glander 2h  l'attendre juste parce qu'il a pas le compas dans l'oeil  ::aie:: 

Et une de moi (parce que a arrive)

-> Je travaillait sur une application avec hibernate (mapping objet -> database).

Un jour, un fichier de test se retrouve en production et, ce jour l, malheureusement, on n'avait pas pris le temps de passer par le sreveur de staging pour les dernires validation.
Vla ti pas que le fichier de test, c'tait une config hibernate o il tait crit " chaque dmarrage, drop du shema puis create"  ::calim2:: 

Bon bon, restons calme, on a des backups. Pour pas me casser la nenette, sur un backup journalier je prenais tous l'arbre objet et je le srialisait en xml et me disant "suffit de recharger l'arbre et de demander  hibernate un save() de tous ces objet et basta". Ben non, hibernate t'envoie bouler, 2 ans de backups inutilisables, on a du restaurer  partir d'une vieille copie servant aux developpeurs de la base de donnes et en s'excusant auprs des RH pour "les deux semaines de travail perdues"  ::roll::

----------


## ed73170

Je travaillais sur un logiciel de trading automatique et nous avions un flux de donnes de test pour dvelopper, en gros une bourse simule.

Le paramtre qui dterminait si nous tions sur le flux de test ou sur les donnes relles se trouvait dans le .ini des applications.

Un jour, je passe faire les tests d'une nouvelle version sur le poste du trader utilisant le logiciel et j'oublie de repasser en mode test. L, je vois immdiatement passer un ordre d'achat automatique. Le trader me demande : "Tu es certain d'tre sur les donnes de test ?", et je rponds : "Heu non, pas vraiment." Et hop, 15 millions de francs dpenss en moins d'une seconde !

Je n'tais pas vraiment  l'aise, jusqu' ce que le trader me dise : "Ce n'est pas bien grave, on va arranger le coup", ce qu'il fit en quelques jours, en gagnant mme de l'argent sur la transaction.

----------


## tchize_

> Je n'tais pas vraiment  l'aise, jusqu' ce que le trader me dise : "Ce n'est pas bien grave, on va arranger le coup", ce qu'il fit en quelques jours, en gagnant mme de l'argent sur la transaction.


Comme quoi, trader, c'est vraiment du n'importe quoi  ::aie:: 

Et donc qu'as tu appris? Une chose importante selon moi:




> La config de test et la config de prod ne doivent jamais se trouver sur la mme machine. Idalement, les devs ne devraient jamais connaitre les mots de passe de la config de prod

----------


## Quent2849

Han ya un topic des boulettes  ::D: 
Bien j'en ai vraiment plein mais il y en a une qui m'a vraiment marqu.
Je vous explique tous ca en dtails. En fait j'tais en stage pendant 1mois et demi dans une entreprise informatique, tout se droulait bien et puis l'entreprise m'a convi de me refaire 1 PC correct en assemblant 3 PC. C'tait des vieilles tour alors pourquoi me refaire un PC pour moi ?  
Bah tout simplement pour accder au rseau local, aux imprimantes si j'avais besoin, et pour documenter mon rapport de stage, bien videmment (mme si j'avais mon micro  cot  ::mrgreen:: )

Enfin bref, jusque la tout vas bien, je blinde la mmoire RAM  2giga (attention  ::zoubi:: ) j'assemble tout, je reviens dans ma salle je branche la tour au secteur, affichage souris & clavier & RJ45 ... PC dmarre pas.

Bien j'enlve le capot, je re-vrifie tous mes branchements, OK, c'est correct je referme et j'insiste. Toujours pas.
Je reste en bute sur le "Power" Et la j'entends un "dziiiiiit" Et tout le monde qui gueule en Prod "Oh mais Putinnnnnnnn" "Oh mais c'est quoi ca !" "Oh non pas ca !!" 
A partir de ce moment la, lorsque vous tes en deuxime jour, vous vous dites dans votre tte: Je-suis-mort  ::calim2:: .
Fume qui sort de l'alim, tout le monde coup d'un coup...
Et effectivement dans l'atelier, il y avais bien une pile l'alimentation biiiiiien en vidence, mais c'tait des alimentations dites "H.S" (effectivement sur chacune des alimentations, yavais marqu au marqueur "H.S"  ::aie:: )

J'ai tout fait saut  ::mrgreen::  et j'tais pas vraiment fire ..

----------


## tchize_

H.S. comme High Stability?  ::aie:: 

En tout cas, moi j'en veux bien une, de hs

----------


## bob633

Moi c'est dans mon entreprise actuelle.

J'ai t form rapidement sur la techno BizTalk (EDI) et mis directement sur un gros projet.

En gros BizTalk rcupre un flux d'un point A vers un point B. Ici le flux en entr est un flux XML, et envoy vers SAP (connecteur SAP install sur BizTalk).

Le client, qui m'appelle un matin, me demandant de faire un test en production. Je fais alors une sauvegarde de l'tat actuel (qui pointait vers le dveloppement) et configure le tout pour pointer vers la production. On fait 2 - 3 tests, avec un collgue galement ...

Moi tout content des tests effectus, je laisse tout tel quel ...

La semaine passe, nous reprenons nos tests de recette ... aucun soucis de notre ct, n'ayant pas la main sur SAP (autre diteur).

Le client nous appelle en fin de semaine pour nous demands si c'tait normal qu'en dveloppement rien ne passer dans SAP.

Et l "Euhh ... chef ... je crois que j'ai pas reconfigur pour le dv, j'ai laiss les connexions en Prod".

Il faut savoir que ces donnes SAP sont redistribus sur des pc de techniciens afin d'effectuer des maintenances de terrain ... Oui oui des gens se sont dplacs pour rien toute la semaine en rcuprant nos donnes de tests  ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops:: 

Avec ce genre d'erreur, mme 1 an aprs, je regarde toujours 3 - 4 fois afin d'effectuer un test  ::D:  Heureusement que le client tait cool cette fois  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Heureusement que le client tait cool cette fois


J'ai rarement vu une raction inverse de la part d'un client devant une erreur, c'est peut-tre une des rares fois o l'on peut paratre vraiment crdible devant lui !  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

une petite rigolote rcente au boulot, lors du test d'un prototype.


Premire question pose:

Utilisateur: "Comment on ferme l'application?"
Dev: {Et merde, comment j'ai pu oublier de mettre ce bouton} 
Dev: "Heuuu, tu la ferme pas, tu la laisse ouvert, c'est pour t'obliger  bosser en fait?"  ::mouarf::

----------


## djibril

::aie::

----------

